# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Queen rearing vidio from Kingston Beekeepers

## Beefever

Can I recommend this queen rearing video from Kingston beekeepers.  It gives an idea of how to rear queens using Vince Cooks rearing method.
http://www.kingstonbeekeepers.org.uk...George-McCrone 
 I have no connection to it at all but think its worth a shufty.

----------


## Jon

He should put roller cages over his grafted cells 48 hours before emergence to avoid the possibility of a virgin emerging early and destroying the other cells. It is 2 weeks work down the tubes if one escapes and destroys the other cells.

I like his double cover cloth system. I use a couple of tea towels in similar fashion.

----------


## gavin

Top marks for being the first on SBAi to use the word 'shufty'.  Possibly on any bee forum.   :Cool:

----------


## Jon

They use the word 'duke' in similar fashion in NI as in take a duke at yon video or take a duke at yer man, he's palatic drunk!

No kidding, I know people who talk like that. Some of them are relatives!

----------


## gavin

Sounds like rhyming slang. But I can't work out which Duke.  Unless it is to do with admiring potatoes (Duke of York of course), something folk reputedly do a lot in Norn Iron. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jon

duke = look

----------


## gavin

Ah, a butchers!  Now what about palantic? Weird form of paralytic?

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jon

> Ah, a butchers!  Now what about palatic? Weird form of paralytic?


Got it in one but it's not so weird. Like the Eskimos are supposed to have many words for snow, so there is wide and varied vocabulary for drunkenness on the island of Ireland.

----------


## gavin

LOL! But that's one thing we Scots could beat you at I'm sure - words indicating inebriation. And varieties of potato of course.

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jon

> LOL! But that's one thing we Scots could beat you at I'm sure - words indicating inebriation. And varieties of potato of course.


A bold claim.
He had so much drink taken he was completely stocious, rat-arsed in fact, langered and hammered at the same time.

----------


## Ruary

> A bold claim.
> He had so much drink taken he was completely stocious, rat-arsed in fact, langered and hammered at the same time.


You forgot the ultimate adjective.......'corpsed'

----------


## tonybloke

> Got it in one but it's not so weird. Like the Eskimos are supposed to have many words for snow,


the eskimos have 3 new words for snow
where's it gone?

----------


## Bridget

Foo ( not sure about spelling, might be derived from the French "fou"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bridget

My father used shufti all the time and he was indeed in Egypt during the war
shufti

A word of Arabic origin meaning "look!" Was brought back to Britain after the Second World War by returning soldiers who had learnt the word from Arab peddlars of dirty postcards. The peddlars used to keep the postcards hidden inside their coats and would show them to soldiers saying "Shufti, shufti!" - "Look, look!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beefever

Yes Bridget that’s how I come to use it as my father spent his war years in the Middle East.
Well, what a good job I didn’t recommend that people should have a gander.  It being too close to Christmas!

----------


## Poly Hive

I am proud to own a copy of the full and unabridged (as they say) Scottish National Dictionary as my father subbed to it as it was being compiled and received in in quarto. Which in essence is uncut four pages to a sheet. However being a printer he had it run up as books and properly bound so that on opening they stay open where you want them to. A master piece of binding and a joy to own: and more volumes than you might think...

----------

